# need help identifiying creek plants



## calvino (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, i need help on this plant i found at my local creek.

And also, it smells, so i added carbon in with it, im just worried it might be toxic. How long do i need to soak it for before its safe?, should i add some methylene blue into the water?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello calvino,

for the ID of Your plant more informations are needed. Where is the creek situated (state etc.)? What is the size of the plant (e.g., how long is a single leaf)? Did it grow emersed, submersed or swimming?


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks kind of like watercress.


----------



## calvino (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, heres some more info.

I found it in a freshwater creek going with the flow of the current down towards the base of the waterfall. It was floating on the shallow water and i had to literally rip it out of the mud to uncover most of its roots. 

Some one on another forum suggested it was duckweed, and im wondering if you can grow it submerged and use it for a carpet type plant.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It's a stem plant with decussate leaves (2 leaves per node) => no water cress or duckweed.
Because of the floating habit it *may* be a Callitriche species (many species, difficult to distinguish). Submersed leaves of Callitriche are often narrow, but swimming and emersed ones rather spathulate or roundish.

But what's the size of the plant? How long is a single leaf??


----------

